# Component / Layer Sketchup help



## noddy67 (3 Apr 2015)

I am trying to streamline my sketch up workflow in order to generate shop drawings. Does anyone know whether there is a sketch up plugin that will search the model for individual components and put each instance of a component onto its own layer, creating the new layer and naming it with the components name? Might be a bit too specific use case but I can see how it would be a real time saver for anyone making furniture shop drawings. Thanks


----------



## Brentingby (3 Apr 2015)

I don't know of one that will create a layer for each instance of every component. That would be too much in most cases. You should only need to see one instance of each component. I believe there is a plugin that will make a layer for each component definition. I'll see if I can find it.

What would you do after you have the components on their own layers?

edited to add: I found it. Try this. It's been a long time since I used it but as I remember, I disliked the way it laid everything out. I prefer to do it myself. I don't have any trouble with the my manual method.


----------



## noddy67 (3 Apr 2015)

Thanks Brentingby. I think I phrased my question incorrectly. I meant to say all instances of a component on one layer, so for a chair, for example, both front legs would be on one layer, and both back legs would be on a separate layer. Does that make more sense?


----------



## Brentingby (3 Apr 2015)

That does make more sense, indeed!


----------



## xy mosian (8 Apr 2015)

noddy67, You have a PM.
xy


----------

